# Tooth trauma



## tflynn63 (Jan 24, 2011)

Does anyone have any idea what ICD-9 code you would use for tooth trauma?  Tooth isn't broken chipped or anthing else.  Can't find a thing.
Any help would be appreciated.
thanks


----------



## kak6 (Jan 24, 2011)

I use 521.20 unless you need an injury code, for the trauma, then about the only thing I find is 873.63 - anyone have another idea?


----------



## ivorytofu@hotmail.com (Jan 24, 2011)

873.63 would be the dx used for trauma/injury. If you look in the Index to Disease under Injury then down to tooth NEC it leads you to the above dx code.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi,
Diagnosis code for broken chipped Tooth trauma -873.63 ...

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## PURNIMA (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi,

For any Tooth Trauma, the appropriate ICD code would be 873.63.

Thanks,

Purnima S, CPC



tflynn63 said:


> Does anyone have any idea what ICD-9 code you would use for tooth trauma?  Tooth isn't broken chipped or anthing else.  Can't find a thing.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> thanks


----------



## JacquelynA (Jan 26, 2011)

*Medical or Dental?*

Hey guys, just be careful...if you are a medical office don't use a dental code or they will deny it.  For instance, I used dental abscess and got a denial, recoded with mouth ulcer and got payment.  So you might use mouth pain plus the E-code for the accidental injury since the tooth was not chipped or loostened.


----------

